# Driftwood - what kind?



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

I live in Richmond and thought maybe I could harvest some nice driftwood from the edge of the ocean here. Is there any problem with that? Would it need to be washed, rinsed, etc? I know it would need to be soaked a while, as I am thinking of nice dry wood, but how long though? Any thoughts on this? Thanks, Betty


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I got mine from a river and boiled it... it can be risky as far as bacteria and type of wood u grab


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have a yard? I'd give it a bleach dip, rinse, then let it cure in the sun for a while. Then let it soak for a while (at least a week) in a rubbermaid tub.

Stuff from the ocean isn't just covered in the wrong kind of creepy crawlies, but gas residue and oil as well. The longer you soak it (changing the water often) the better.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I did this with my friend and heres what ya do:

1. you put the wood in your tub and rise while scrubing.
2. Boil water like TCR said and scrub again.
3. take outside and rinse.

Anymore questions please feel free and ask.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Where did you get your wood from though?



bowman00 said:


> I did this with my friend and heres what ya do:
> 
> 1. you put the wood in your tub and rise while scrubing.
> 2. Boil water like TCR said and scrub again.
> ...


I would stay away from the ones at sea because of reasons mentioned by otter.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmm... never even thought about the oil slick stuff  Might as well just buy some, sigh..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

try cascades.. just boil it first


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

cascades??? Sorry, dont know what you mean...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

cascades falls.. its a park.. my buddy has gotten some nice peices there before.. would grab some myself but i never go there


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, a park. Um.. where?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Buddy takes it from the river


----------

